# ​Homemade mini Lathe by Aluminium Alloy



## doitbymyhand (Jun 7, 2015)

​Homemade mini Lathe by Aluminium Alloy
Parts and Tools:
1 pcs Aluminium Alloy Profile 650 mm x 80 mm x 40 mm. 
4 pcs Aluminium Alloy 6061 120 mm x 80 mm x 12 mm
2 pcs Aluminium Alloy 6061 150 mm x 80 mm x 12 mm
Mini Lathe Chuck, Head Drll, Motor Sew Machine, and few time holiday
More Step by Step and More Homemade Lathe DIY Mill Miling CNC Router here:


----------

